# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร ic200 ตัวTOP ใช้ทนทาน. แบตแอมป์สูง (ส่งแบบเก็บเงินปลายทางได้)

## vvv

ขายวิทยุสื่อสารic-200c,300c แรง7.4w. เป็นของใหม่100% ตัวTOP มีทั้งเครื่องแดงเครื่องดำ เปิดแบนได้ แบตทนทานใช้ลืม.
■ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้นะ
ช่องแดงมี80ช่อง ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้.
และย่านดำมีทุกช่องปกติ
ย่านแดง 245-246 MHz.
ย่านดำ. 136-174 MHz.
●ซื้อ3ตัวขึ้นไปมีราคาส่งน่ะจร้า. เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักเบาดี
(ขายถูกเพราะเซ่งร้าน)
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน

☆เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร รปภ. พนักงานรักษาความปลอดภัย
พนักงาน
บริษัททั่วไป.
ออฟฟิศ
ไซส์งานก่อสร้าง
ออกงานนอกสถานที่
ช่างต่างๆ ช่างไฟฟ้า
ธุรกิจครอบครัว
อุตสาหกรรม
เกษตรกร ฯลฯ
วินรถตู้ ออกทริปเที่ยว ปั่นจักรยาน
เข้าป้า เข้าค่าย เดินเขา เที่ยวฯลฯ
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน

●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้

อุปกรณ์ที่มาในกล่อง
-ตัวเครื่อง
-ที่ชาร์จ
-แบตเตอรี่
-กิ๊บหนีบ
-สายคล้องเอนกประสงค์
-คู่มือการใช้งาน

ทักID LINE=0945705507 (ID)

■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า...
●นัดรับสินค้าได้ที่กทม,btsจตุจักร,Mrtบางซื่อ,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,สนามหลวง,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,บางโพ,เตาปูน,ถ.ประชาชื่น,ถ.รัชษาภิเษก,พงเพชร,พระราม5,วงสว่าง,ถ.นครอินทร์ รึ ส่งไปรษณีย์.EMS ลทบ. ธรรมดาได้

■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะค่ะ. สอบถามได้....

LINE ID = 0945705507 (ID)
Tel . = 0945705507
Tel . =0886444610

----------

